# 2,4 -dinitrophenol



## BRADLEY7 (Jan 3, 2013)

anybody know how to use this stuff cycle and dosages ?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

No no one here has ever heard of it.


----------



## BRADLEY7 (Jan 3, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> No no one here has ever heard of it.


how dya know that ? have you asked before


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

You see that search bar?

Give it a go


----------



## BRADLEY7 (Jan 3, 2013)

might be erased from search because its so dangerous to use


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Firstly-

No it's not. Do your research and find out yourself. I've ran 4 cycles and strangely enough I'm still alive.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Santoro said:


> Well seeing as DNP is highly toxic and many people have died from using it, I would cancel your order and stick to old fashioned diet and excersise. Is it really worth the risk?





Santoro said:


> The United Kingdom's Food Standards Agency identifies DNP as "an industrial chemical known to have serious short-term and long-term effects, which can be extremely dangerous to human health." and advises "consumers not to take any product containing DNP at any level. This chemical is not suitable for human consumption."[15]
> 
> In 2012, a British medical student, Sarah Houston, died after consuming DNP bought in the internet to help her with her supposed weight problems.





Santoro said:


> Be safe, not sorry.


----------



## BRADLEY7 (Jan 3, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> Firstly-
> 
> No it's not. Do your research and find out yourself. I've ran 4 cycles and strangely enough I'm still alive.


why be a clever **** why not just answer the question properly or not at all you big div


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BRADLEY7 said:


> why be a clever **** why not just answer the question properly or not at all you big div


No need to talk to a lady like that ya clever twàt!!

Use the search. Google DNP!!

Not hard is it.


----------



## BRADLEY7 (Jan 3, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> No need to talk to a lady like that ya clever twàt!!
> 
> Use the search. Google DNP!!
> 
> Not hard is it.


1.)woman shouldn't get be treated different to a man in these circumstances ,if your a clever **** your a clever **** male or female!

2.)the whole point of asking the question on here rather than google is I was looking to talk to experienced users something you can't get from google.

3.)stop being such a suck up you tw.at !


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BRADLEY7 said:


> 1.)woman shouldn't get be treated different to a man in these circumstances ,if your a clever **** your a clever **** male or female!
> 
> 2.)the whole point of asking the question on here rather than google is I was looking to talk to experienced users something you can't get from google.
> 
> 3.)stop being such a suck up you **** !


Do you know how many threads are on here about DNP?!

Shít loads, absolutely shít loads.

Then another one, with an OP that comes across as someone who CBA to look through the forum.

New Thread asking is you cutting a corner, like using DNP - cutting a corner.

Get reading you jumped up pr**k :tongue:


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Some funny sh1t right here


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2013)

BRADLEY7 said:


> 1.)woman shouldn't get be treated different to a man in these circumstances ,if your a clever **** your a clever **** male or female!
> 
> 2.)the whole point of asking the question on here rather than google is I was looking to talk to experienced users something you can't get from google.
> 
> 3.)stop being such a suck up you tw.at !


37 posts and already red.... great start brad!

There are tonnes of threads on here regarding DNP, if you were to look instead of asking to be spoon fed info you would probably learn more.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

Dave said:


> 37 posts and already red.... great start brad!
> 
> There are tonnes of threads on here regarding DNP, if you were to look instead of asking to be spoon fed info you would probably learn more.


All aboard the neg train... CHOO CHOO


----------



## BRADLEY7 (Jan 3, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> Do you know how many threads are on here about DNP?!
> 
> >My bad as I now know was that I typed in the full chemical name as oppose to the abbreviation "dnp" which is why the search result came up empty so no I don't need spoon feeding as one of your boy friends has suggested.
> 
> ...


Looking at your pro pic you best get training pal and do a few more rows might give you a real back !re-read your post above for my answers


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2013)

BRADLEY7 said:


> Looking at your pro pic you best get training pal and do a few more rows might give you a real back !


Get some pics up m8


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Now is not the time to go trying DNP, mr weatherman reckons that the next few weeks will be the peak temp for the UK this year 

Not exactly the time to experiment with DNP


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Madoxx said:


> Now is not the time to go trying DNP, mr weatherman reckons that the next few weeks will be the peak temp for the UK this year
> 
> Not exactly the time to experiment with DNP


Corpses do have low bodyfat tho bro!!


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

R0BLET said:


> No need to talk to a lady like that ya clever twàt!!
> 
> Use the search. Google DNP!!
> 
> Not hard is it.


My hero :wub:


----------



## BRADLEY7 (Jan 3, 2013)

Dave said:


> Get some pics up m8


Will do when times right at present I have no means of taking pics plus I'm not going to upload a pic of a half baked physic I'll post when I'm cut and look sick


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

BRADLEY7 said:


> 1.)woman shouldn't get be treated different to a man in these circumstances ,if your a clever **** your a clever **** male or female!
> 
> 2.)the whole point of asking the question on here rather than google is I was looking to talk to experienced users something you can't get from google.
> 
> 3.)stop being such a suck up you tw.at !


Seeing as you can't use the search bar, or have done any research at all. It would seem you're not a clever [email protected]

LOL at its so dangerous they removed it from search.

You [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2013)

BRADLEY7 said:


> Will do when times right at present I have no means of taking pics plus I'm not going to upload a pic of a half baked physic I'll post when I'm cut and look sick


So not just yet as I dont look that good. But give me x month and ill be ripped as a mofo?

Good on you m8!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Lol

Some of the threads on here!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

What have we here?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BRADLEY7 said:


> Looking at your pro pic you best get training pal and do a few more rows might give you a real back !re-read your post above for my answers


Hehehe.

Sorry Ronnie 

Learn how to quote you retard!!

Enjoy the DNP :beer:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BRADLEY7 said:


> Will do when times right at present I have no means of taking pics plus I'm not going to upload a pic of a half baked physic I'll post when I'm cut and look sick


In other words you look wànk 

Priceless :lol:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

They are always mouthy without pics.

£20 says OP is a 6 foot 2 9 stone runt [email protected] over beyonces latest advert


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

BRADLEY7 said:


> Will do when times right at present I have no means of taking pics plus I'm not going to upload a pic of a half baked physic I'll post when I'm cut and look sick


You joined in Jan and most of your posts have been about fat burners or weight loss, so you been cutting for half a year so far


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> They are always mouthy without pics.
> 
> £20 says OP is a 6 foot 2 9 stone runt [email protected] over beyonces latest advert


Links to advert please


----------



## BRADLEY7 (Jan 3, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> Seeing as you can't use the search bar, or have done any research at all. It would seem you're not a clever [email protected]
> 
> LOL at its so dangerous they removed it from search.
> 
> ...


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> You joined in Jan and most of your posts have been about fat burners or weight loss, so you been cutting for half a year so far


I retract my earlier weight estimate. 20 stone


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

BRADLEY7 said:


> This is why I think you're stupid.
> 
> 1- you say it SO DANGEROUS the search bar must have banned it
> 
> ...


----------



## BRADLEY7 (Jan 3, 2013)

Madoxx said:


> You joined in Jan and most of your posts have been about fat burners or weight loss, so you been cutting for half a year so far


wrong Iv slowly gathered info over this period of time and started cutting few weeks back using clen


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Not the smartest way to ask for advice...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Why can you not just diet mate?,i have lost 64 lb doing so,it takes willpower,,,,,,,,,,,,ah scrub that question.....


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Why can you not just diet mate?,i have lost 64 lb doing so,it takes willpower,,,,,,,,,,,,ah scrub that question.....


That's because you mister are an inspiration to us all x


----------



## BRADLEY7 (Jan 3, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> 1.) it is dangerous if not used correctly ,if you look at one of the first posts made he agrees with me and you liked it how stupid are you .
> 
> 2.)sorry for wording my question in the manner I did maybe I should have just posted ..oi tell me bout dnp f.uk.kers ..would that have been better.
> 
> ...


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

MunchieBites said:


> That's because you mister are an inspiration to us all x


Awww,thanks,that is so kind xx


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Seriously what's going on here lately?


----------



## BRADLEY7 (Jan 3, 2013)

biglbs said:


> Why can you not just diet mate?,i have lost 64 lb doing so,it takes willpower,,,,,,,,,,,,ah scrub that question.....


I am dieting properly using high fat/protein diet and carb cycling..But why did Dorian yates use aas ? Its just personal preference and why spend so long doing what you can in half the time ,when Im walking down the street nobody cares about how I got where I got they just see results


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

Take a sauna while your at it


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

BRADLEY7 said:


> I am dieting properly using high fat/protein diet and carb cycling..But why did Dorian yates use aas ? Its just personal preference and why spend so long doing what you can in half the time ,when Im walking down the street nobody cares about how I got where I got they just see results


This seems to be the view of most people scrap training and dieting and learning what u need to first, then comes the posts help my balls are broken cuz idk what the hell im doing with these things


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

BRADLEY7 said:


> I am dieting properly using high fat/protein diet and carb cycling..But why did Dorian yates use aas ? Its just personal preference and why spend so long doing what you can in half the time ,when Im walking down the street nobody cares about how I got where I got they just see results


One answer,,,,Health.


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

MutantX said:


> Seriously what's going on here lately?


Monthly troll quota influx mate :thumb:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

BRADLEY7 said:


> I am dieting properly using high fat/protein diet and carb cycling..But why did Dorian yates use aas ? Its just personal preference and why spend so long doing what you can in half the time ,when Im walking down the street nobody cares about how I got where I got they just see results


Dream on, you are not even 1% near Dorian ! 

Closer to Does the explorer :lol:

Edit - D D D Dora


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Lmao?

Who's this pr1ck...? lol


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Read this - http://www.steroidology.com/forum/anabolic-steroid-forum/112234-massive-dnp-info.html

and this - http://www.muscle-core.com/shred-fat/1305-dnp-guide.html

and this - http://www.basskilleronline.com/dnp-guide.shtml

and this - http://www.shiftingtin.com/beginners-dnp-cycle-guide-t31.html

Once you have read all that, and have a general understanding of DNP, how it works and what to avoid, come back to the forums and post up your DNP plan. List the cycle length, List your dosage that you want to run, list all the suppliments you intend to take.

Then, when people can see you have researched yourself, your plan will get some respect and the people who know about DNP will offer sound advice on whether YOUR planning and YOUR cycle has covered all the basics.

Until then I really much doubt anyone will offer their time to help you out


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

BRADLEY7 said:


> I directed you to the search bar.
> 
> DNP is dangerous when used by [email protected] like you who do no research
> 
> ...


----------



## BRADLEY7 (Jan 3, 2013)

Jason88 said:


> This seems to be the view of most people scrap training and dieting and learning what u need to first, then comes the posts help my balls are broken cuz idk what the hell im doing with these things


This has got boring ..the truth is your all doing monkey see monkey do actions here just ganging up which shows to me characteristics of the sheep.And jason your suggesting that because Im asking about dnp I have no idea how to train your very wrong Iv been training for years,and I like the way you re-edited your post because your literature was s.hit I could hardly make out what you trying to say ..something about you had no balls..I see you got your mum to re right it for you .mutant x suggesting to take a sauna ? I assume this is your way of saying go get a heart attack ..not cool , not cool at all.Roblet I never said I was like dorian and nor would want to be its not aesthetically pleasing in my eyes nor my goal to be a mass monsterbut each there own but I do respect the guy.The only one who's got me stumped is biglbs .. yes health is the main goal but clen used in moderation in correct dosages isn't that bad.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

BRADLEY7 said:


> This has got boring ..the truth is your all doing monkey see monkey do actions here just ganging up which shows to me characteristics of the sheep.And jason your suggesting that because Im asking about dnp I have no idea how to train your very wrong Iv been training for years,and I like the way you re-edited your post because your literature was s.hit I could hardly make out what you trying to say ..something about you had no balls..I see you got your mum to re right it for you .mutant x suggesting to take a sauna ? I assume this is your way of saying go get a heart attack ..not cool , not cool at all.Roblet I never said I was like dorian and nor would want to be its not aesthetically pleasing in my eyes nor my goal to be a mass monsterbut each there own but I do respect the guy.The only one who's got me stumped is biglbs .. yes health is the main goal but clen used in moderation in correct dosages isn't that bad.


Shut up gay


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

BRADLEY7 said:


> This has got boring ..the truth is your all doing monkey see monkey do actions here just ganging up which shows to me characteristics of the sheep.And jason your suggesting that because Im asking about dnp I have no idea how to train your very wrong Iv been training for years,and *I like the way you re-edited your post because your literature was s.hit *I could hardly make out what you trying to say ..something about you had no balls..I see you got your mum to re right it for you .mutant x suggesting to take a sauna ? I assume this is your way of saying go get a heart attack ..not cool , not cool at all.Roblet I never said I was like dorian and nor would want to be its not aesthetically pleasing in my eyes nor my goal to be a mass monsterbut each there own but I do respect the guy.The only one who's got me stumped is biglbs .. yes health is the main goal but clen used in moderation in correct dosages isn't that bad.


Irony.


----------



## BRADLEY7 (Jan 3, 2013)

Dan 45 said:


> Lmao?
> 
> Who's this pr1ck...? lol


Dan 45 it ses


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

BRADLEY7 said:


> This has got boring ..the truth is your all doing monkey see monkey do actions here just ganging up which shows to me characteristics of the sheep.And jason your suggesting that because Im asking about dnp I have no idea how to train your very wrong Iv been training for years,and I like the way you re-edited your post because your literature was s.hit I could hardly make out what you trying to say ..something about you had no balls..I see you got your mum to re right it for you .mutant x suggesting to take a sauna ? I assume this is your way of saying go get a heart attack ..not cool , not cool at all.Roblet I never said I was like dorian and nor would want to be its not aesthetically pleasing in my eyes nor my goal to be a mass monsterbut each there own but I do respect the guy.The only one who's got me stumped is biglbs .. yes health is the main goal but clen used in moderation in correct dosages isn't that bad.


You really are retarded aren't you, if my post was edited it would say "last edited" blah blah which it doesnt, so that was my orignal post.....

And then you try to bring peoples moms into the arguement, are you 12? Jesus

and the fact you compared what your doing to Dorian Yates is laughable.


----------



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

I truly feel sorry for you lad...

Honestly, do you have learning difficulties?



BRADLEY7 said:


> Dan 45 it ses


----------



## BRADLEY7 (Jan 3, 2013)

Jason88 said:


> You really are retarded aren't you, if my post was edited it would say "last edited" blah blah which it doesnt, so that was my orignal post.....
> 
> And then you try to bring peoples moms into the arguement, are you 12? Jesus
> 
> and the fact you compared what your doing to Dorian Yates is laughable.


says you with Arnold as your pro pic ..I have not likened myself to Dorian any more than you to arny with that pic ..the truth is Iv given you all a verbal spanking but will be deleting my profile shortly cos I feel this will drag out for as long as ..sorry to ruin your fun ****'s


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

BRADLEY7 said:


> says you with Arnold as your pro pic ..I have not likened myself to Dorian any more than you to arny with that pic ..the truth is Iv given you all a verbal spanking but will be deleting my profile shortly cos I feel this will drag out for as long as ..sorry to ruin your fun ****'s


Gaywad


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

BRADLEY7 said:


> says you with Arnold as your pro pic ..I have not likened myself to Dorian any more than you to arny with that pic ..the truth is Iv given you all a verbal spanking but will be deleting my profile shortly cos I feel this will drag out for as long as ..sorry to ruin your fun ****'s


Great loss to the forum, we will all be said to see you go.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2013)

BRADLEY7 said:


> ..the truth is Iv given you all a verbal spanking but will be deleting my profile shortly cos I feel this will drag out for as long as ..sorry to ruin your fun ****'s


We consider ourselves told! :lol:

Take care m8


----------



## BRADLEY7 (Jan 3, 2013)

sckeane said:


> Gaywad


you got a problem with gays cos it seems to be main thing on your mind but no that be your boyfriends di.ck


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

BRADLEY7 said:


> you got a problem with gays cos it seems to be main thing on your mind but no that be your boyfriends di.ck


Thought you were going :thumb:


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

BRADLEY7 said:


> you got a problem with gays cos it seems to be main thing on your mind but no that be your boyfriends di.ck


I thought you were leaving treacle.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

OP, l would say its been a pleasure, but l would be lying.

au revoir :thumbup1:


----------



## Just_Bob (Feb 2, 2013)

His only going cos his got school tomorrow


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Milky said:


> OP, l would say its been a pleasure, but l would be lying.
> 
> au revoir :thumbup1:


Banned the right one this time? :tongue:

Can't believe the op christ what a mong must be all this heat bringing them out.

Or it's half term again.


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

BRADLEY7 said:


> you got a problem with gays cos it seems to be main thing on your mind but no that be your boyfriends di.ck


Hahaha Such a poor poor inbred comeback


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

sckeane said:


> Hahaha Such a poor poor inbred comeback


Yeah the dopey tw*t, kinda like talking to a banned member, totally stupid :whistling:


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

Milky said:


> Yeah the dopey tw*t, kinda like talking to a banned member, totally stupid :whistling:


Haha hey I'm on tapatalk it doesn't tell me ! :lol:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

sckeane said:


> Haha hey I'm on tapatalk it doesn't tell me ! :lol:


That old chestnut..


----------

